
Leveraging Facebook To Compete With eBay Won't Work - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/07/leveraging-facebook-to-compete-with-ebay-wont-work/
======
Jd
I think it could work for things which require a higher trust level or in
which locality is a key factor. For example, suppose I have a hundred or so
porn DVDs I inherited from my recently collapsed startup. Maybe I don't want
to go through the hassle of sending each one out to a different user over ebay
but if can give them to folks for $5 a pop who happen to be around campus (or
town) then I come out a winner.

